# Подскажите новичку по emerge

## newguy

Вот главный вопрос: 

 из каких файлов emerge берет версию программы, которую будет ставить. Я понимаю где находятся ebuild'ы и package.mask..umask..keywords, но как emerge выбирает версии, если рядом находятся несколько ebuld'ов.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *newguy wrote:*   

> Вот главный вопрос: 
> 
>  из каких файлов emerge берет версию программы, которую будет ставить. Я понимаю где находятся ebuild'ы и package.mask..umask..keywords, но как emerge выбирает версии, если рядом находятся несколько ebuld'ов.

 

Можно в исходники заглянуть...

----------

## newguy

 *Laitr Keiows wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Можно в исходники заглянуть...

 

Согласен что можно в исходники заглянуть, но времени нет разбиратся.

----------

## fedukoff

Нехватка времени - величайший прогон человечества!  :Wink: 

(было бы желание)

----------

## Helg

Выбирается самая старшая, назамаскерованная, совпадающая по кейвордам версия, если версия не указана оперделённо

----------

## newguy

 *Helg wrote:*   

> Выбирается самая старшая, назамаскерованная, совпадающая по кейвордам версия, если версия не указана оперделённо

 

Совсем меня за лоха считаешь ?

 *Quote:*   

>  Я понимаю где находятся ebuild'ы и package.mask..umask..keywords, но как emerge выбирает версии, если рядом находятся несколько ebuld'ов.

 

Меня интересует как эта незамаскированая версия выбирается, emerge что, открывает все файлы, сравнивает и потом только начинает что-то устанавливать. 

Людей которые этого не знают прошу не отвечать.

----------

## hermes_jr

 *newguy wrote:*   

>  *Helg wrote:*   Выбирается самая старшая, назамаскерованная, совпадающая по кейвордам версия, если версия не указана оперделённо 
> 
> Совсем меня за лоха считаешь ?

 

Теперь да  :Smile:  Человек тебе нормально ответил, чем ты недоволен?

На имя файлов внимание обращал? Вот у расположенных рядом ebuild'ах различные имена. А особо внимательные отметят, что отличаются они версией... Дальше сам догадаешься или разжевать? 

 *newguy wrote:*   

> emerge что, открывает все файлы, сравнивает и потом только начинает что-то устанавливать. 

 

Ни в коем случае! ebuild'ы придуманы для отвода глаз, а emerge всего лишь высасывает информацию из астрала, это знает каждый школьник. Мануал так же писан совершенно не разбирающимися в gentoo эскимосами, поэтому абсолютно бесполезен...

----------

## 046

 *newguy wrote:*   

> Совсем меня за лоха считаешь ?

  Ещё кто-то хочет отвечать?

----------

## viy

 *046 wrote:*   

>  *newguy wrote:*   Совсем меня за лоха считаешь ?  Ещё кто-то хочет отвечать?

 

ага...

кг/ам

----------

## newguy

Я думал что здесь хоть кто-то знает принцип работы portage, а оказалось что люди прочитали handbook и считают что там все описано.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *newguy wrote:*   

> Я думал что здесь хоть кто-то знает принцип работы portage, а оказалось что люди прочитали handbook и считают что там все описано.

 

1) Тебе уже объяснили.

2) За то время что ты писал все эти сообщения здесь ты уже мог посмотреть исходники несколько раз. Если тебе это действительно надо.

----------

## newguy

1) Спасибо, я и так все понял. Только те кто писал обьяснения ограничивались обьемом handbook - там описано только то что происходит на пользовательском уровне.

2)Времени у меня нет, я с Gentoo разбираюсь без отрыва от работы и читать исходники я не могу - я работаю и в выходные тоже.

----------

## IFL

 *newguy wrote:*   

> 2)Времени у меня нет, я с Gentoo разбираюсь без отрыва от работы и читать исходники я не могу - я работаю и в выходные тоже.

 

То есть у вас есть время читать ответы на форуме, но нет времени прочитать Gentoo Developer Handbook?

Ну-ну, далеко вы так "уйдёте".

----------

## tyrannosaurus

По-моему разбираться с unix-like системами без нехватки времени даже на стоит. Мануалы - три раза в день: утром, в обед и вечером перед сном или как я - ночью - когда нормальные люди спят   :Smile: 

----------

## newguy

Ладно - вопрос отпал.

 *tyrannosaurus wrote:*   

> По-моему разбираться с unix-like системами без нехватки времени даже на стоит. Мануалы - три раза в день: утром, в обед и вечером перед сном или как я - ночью - когда нормальные люди спят  

 

А по мне *nix проще в освоении, документации дофига и вообще ни  так геморойно  как в win. В win удобно бухгалтерам, потому-что их так учили, и игрокам, а для того что-бы настроить профиль одного отдельно пользователя там так замучаешся.

----------

## Jekpol

Конечно portage просматривает ebuild по старшей версии и наличие масок внешних (package...) и внутренних в самом ebuild. И не надо смотреть исходники для этого, а просто, например, сделать копию какого-нить ebuilda и обозвать его более старшей версией (ну еще проделать кой-какие манипуляции, чтоб создать digest). И emerge при установке пакета будет брать именно этот новый ebuild. Т.е., это говорит о том, что ищется сначала по названию старшей версии ebuild, потом проверяются маски (хотя я не уверен, что вперед).

----------

## devil_ua

```

devil@izida  /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx 0

% ls                                                                                                                                     0.05

ChangeLog  metadata.xml                   nvidia-glx-1.0.7167-r3.ebuild  nvidia-glx-1.0.7676-r3.ebuild  nvidia-glx-1.0.8756.ebuild

files/     nvidia-glx-1.0.6111-r3.ebuild  nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r5.ebuild  nvidia-glx-1.0.8174-r2.ebuild

Manifest   nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r7.ebuild  nvidia-glx-1.0.7667-r1.ebuild  nvidia-glx-1.0.8178-r1.ebuild

devil@izida  /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-glx 0

% ls |grep ebuild | sort | tail -n 1                                                                                                     0.06

nvidia-glx-1.0.8756.ebuild

```

вот примерно так  :Smile: 

----------

